# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ] sp_helpuser

## jeeps64

Bonjour

On me demande souvent sur IQ une procedure qui permette de visualiser les droits d'un user sur tous les "shmas"

Je vais le faire mais je voulais savoir si l'un d'entre vous l'a deja fait...je gagnerai un peu de temps

Merci d'avance
jeeps64

----------


## Fabien Celaia

```
select * from sysuserperm
```

Pour les tables systme : http://infocenter.sybase.com/help/in...q_12.7/toc.xml

----------

